# Massey Ferguson 165 gas steering problem



## David Heselden (May 14, 2020)

Massey Ferguson steering turning right the steering wheel just spins about half the turn till it does anything. Any ideas why this is happening. Also when it was delivered the battery dies with in two days. Any ideas?


----------



## Randyphoenix (Jun 23, 2020)

David Heselden said:


> Massey Ferguson steering turning right the steering wheel just spins about half the turn till it does anything. Any ideas why this is happening. Also when it was delivered the battery dies with in two days. Any ideas?


The steering problem you are having can be caused by the linkage between the steering arm and cylinder control valve. Your tractor battery going dead is probably due to a bad relay or starter solenoid. These are two most common problems with the Massey 165. When is the last time you serviced your battery under a load tester?


----------



## David Heselden (May 14, 2020)

It is a brand new battery I bought a new one for it. It is less then 2 weeks old.


----------



## Randyphoenix (Jun 23, 2020)

David Heselden said:


> It is a brand new battery I bought a new one for it. It is less then 2 weeks old.


Check the starter relay for a open circuit.


----------



## David Heselden (May 14, 2020)

When you say relay do you mean solenoid? I can not find a relay in any of the manuals that I have.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

David,
You may have a short somewhere in your wiring that's draining the battery. To check this possibility, disconnect one cable from the battery while it is not being used and see if the battery is dead next time you want to use it.

Study the movement of your steering gearbox and steering linkage as someone is turning the steering wheel to determine where the slop is.


----------



## Randyphoenix (Jun 23, 2020)

David Heselden said:


> When you say relay do you mean solenoid? I can not find a relay in any of the manuals that I have.


yes


----------

